# Recommend me a cat flap...large cats and need to keep the neighbours out!



## Lego (21 June 2013)

As in the title...

I currently have the Staywell Large Cat/Small Dog lockable flap, but it needs replacing as sadly the plastic has at last cracked and looking a bit tatty 

Keep having lots of visitors, which eat the boy's biscuits, and mine have started weeing in the kitchen by the cat flap.

I did buy a 2nd hand microchip flap but it was tiny and my cats are c.5kg fluff monsters. They physically fit through the gap - but the fat one pretends he doesn't, and the nervous one is too scared of the tiny hole to even go through unless it's taped open and you 'post' him through!

So any recommendations?

Most of the magnetic flaps look fairly small, and the reviews seem to say they're often pretty flimsy...

Thanks


----------



## Cavalier (21 June 2013)

I have a rather large moggey and find the petporte cat flap brilliant. It a micro chip reading one and has quite a long tunnel so that it can't be opened by a claw from the outside. My cat gets stress induced cystitis when his home is invaded so this has been a godsend


----------



## Cavalier (21 June 2013)

Sorry, I forgot to say he is 7kg


----------



## daydreamer (21 June 2013)

we have a sure flap microchip reader type one. Our cat is coughnearly8kgcough and fits through it ok!!


----------



## twiglet84 (21 June 2013)

Yes i'd agree with daydreamer, go for the cat flaps that recognise id chips:

Try this website: http://www.sureflap.co.uk/


xxx


----------



## Lego (22 June 2013)

Thanks guys - I think the 2nd hand microchip one I got is Petporte...

Never installed it as the hole looked tiny and even 'posting' the braver boy through he only just fit...

Glad to hear that larger moggies should actually fit through! They fit through the trellis when they want to so I suppose if they want to get out/get in for their dinner then they'll find a way


----------



## Cavalier (23 June 2013)

The funniest thing is next door's cat standing with his head under the porch bit making a sort of meep sound. It's like he has worked out that it will open for my cats when there has been a beep noise and thinks that if he makes the noise it will open for him too.


----------



## misterjinglejay (25 June 2013)

I use the staywell large cat/dog onefor my maine coons and some of them are 10 kg's plus


----------

